# Fat Fingers & Necks



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm having a hell of a time with chords because of blunt fat finger tips . What type of neck should I be looking for ? I hear about different radius , etc , but it doesn't mean anything to me .

Can someone help with a recommendation ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You should play as many guitars as possible to find out which neck feels best for you


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I find my fingers way bigger than I would like them to be for playing guitar. There is no way in the world that I will ever be able to play an A chord with my Index, Middle and Ring finger. It's just not possible. My fingers are kinda short too. (Double Whammy!) I find that big frets help a lot. they give my fingertips room to overlap on the string without hitting the fretboard. 

I have a 57 reissue Strat. I love the color and more importantly the tone of it but the frets just aren't big enough for my fingers. Still can't part with it though. It's got the v-neck and it's surf green. 

So, I suggest you try jumbo frets and see how they feel. I think the neck size/radius all depends on what you are comfortable with and maybe how long your fingers are.

Funny side note: I really notice people's hand size now and find myself envious of people that have "perfect guitar playing hands". Weird, I know.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Surf Green . My favorite colour . I'll look around for something with jumbo frets.

See how that feels.


----------

